# NZ Afghanistan base had CIA post



## SpitfireV (Sep 1, 2011)

According to Hager, anyway. It should be noted that he's a cunt.



> The New Zealand army's Bamiyan camp in Afghanistan hid and supported a US Central Intelligence Agency base, a new book claims.
> 
> Investigative writer Nicky Hager has released a new book on New Zealand's involvement in Afghanistan, Iraq and "the war on terror", claiming officials and military officers misled politicians and even ignored and broke "clear instructions issued by the Prime Minister and the Government".
> The book, called Other People's Wars: New Zealand in Afghanistan, Iraq and the war on terror_, _has been released to coincide with the 10th anniversary of the September 11 attacks.
> ...



It should also be noted that he has a bad habit of putting his nose into things that don't concern him. With that said, if the claims the military misled the government are true (which I hope they're not) then there will be a shitstorm on the way...but then the article doesn't really explain _how_ they misled them.


----------



## pardus (Sep 1, 2011)

Someone needs to smash his fucking face in.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 1, 2011)

And whoever has spoken to him.


----------



## AWP (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't know the details of this awesome CIA camp the Kiwis seem to be facilitating in the name of eating orphans and enslaving the poor and oppressed Afghan masses, but does anything think this CIA "camp" is some huge sprawling metropolis with a PRT built around it as a facade? You know what I envision? A couple of contractors in one or two b-huts or whatever they have up there in Bamian and not some sinister, lawless, waterboarding Disciples of Cheney or what-the-hell-ever people think of the CIA these days.

Asshole reporters....


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 1, 2011)

That was much along the lines of what I was thinking- an outpost of a couple of guys and maybe a donkey. It's a logical place for it, even though Bamian was/is (relative to the rest of the country) reasonably quiet.


----------



## pardus (Sep 1, 2011)

Does this asshole know that there is a USA spy base in NZ?
Get over yourself you liberal cunt. There are bigger things to consider.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 1, 2011)

pardus said:


> Does this asshole know that there is a USA spy base in NZ?
> Get over yourself you liberal cunt. There are bigger things to consider.



You mean Waihopai?


----------



## pardus (Sep 1, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> You mean Waihopai?



Yup.

Hager should have been killed for his intrusion there.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GCSB_Waihopai


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 1, 2011)

pardus said:


> Yup.



I wouldn't call it a US _base_ per sey, but the stuff is certainly shared quite openly with the US (and the other partners).


----------



## pardus (Sep 1, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> I wouldn't call it a US _base_ per sey, but the stuff is certainly shared quite openly with the US (and the other partners).



My PE teacher in high school was an ex USAF bloke who worked a "secret" base in NZ during the 60's.
Opened up to me by telling me that once he knew I was in the Army, but wouldn't say anything else because he signed off on a non disclosure.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 1, 2011)

pardus said:


> My PE teacher in high school was an ex USAF bloke who worked a "secret" base in NZ during the 60's.
> Opened up to me by telling me that once he knew I was in the Army, but wouldn't say anything else because he signed off on a non disclosure.



Might have been Irirangi, Waihopi wasn't opened until the late 80s and Irirangi sounds like it was the main SIGINT base until Tangimoana opened up. You'll remember Irirangi from your army days.


----------



## pardus (Sep 1, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> You'll remember Irirangi from your army days.



I remember Waiouru, Burnham and a lot of bars from my Army days...


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 1, 2011)

pardus said:


> I remember Waiouru, Burnham and a lot of bars from my Army days...



Yeah well it's right across SH1 from the main gate next to the golf course so  you should have remembered  Mind you, I've only spent a week at Waiouru and it's kinda a place I want to forget...


----------



## pardus (Sep 1, 2011)

The only thing I remember across SH1 is a bar and the fight with tankie wankers we had.


----------



## dknob (Sep 1, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> I don't know the details of this awesome CIA camp the Kiwis seem to be facilitating in the name of eating orphans and enslaving the poor and oppressed Afghan masses, but does anything think this CIA "camp" is some huge sprawling metropolis with a PRT built around it as a facade? You know what I envision? A couple of contractors in one or two b-huts or whatever they have up there in Bamian and not some sinister, lawless, waterboarding Disciples of Cheney or what-the-hell-ever people think of the CIA these days.
> 
> Asshole reporters....



lmao..

awesome post


----------



## Viper1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Someone needs to put a sign in his office that says "Just because you know... DOESN"T MEAN YOU SHOULD TELL!!!"


----------



## QC (Sep 1, 2011)

Maybe Hagar supports gay marriage. He could marry John Pilger, Julian Assange is already taken.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 2, 2011)

Follow up.

http://www.stuff.co.nz/national/politics/5551661/Key-dismisses-Hager-book-claims


----------



## interrogat (Sep 3, 2011)

*God Bless the Kiwis... for their pork in Muslim countries and their beer downrange.*


----------

